# "The Job" and "Wars of the Aoten" -- Exclusively for Kindle



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)"



Joe B. enjoys the sweet life as a vice president at a huge conglomerate, Universal Whirligig. But along with the Big Boss' favor, he has also gained the notice of a bitter human resources manager, Luci Fernandez. Hateful of any success but her own, Luci manages to get him demoted to the mailroom! A rollicking comedy of errors follows as Joe B. tries to figure out what's happened to him, and attempts to get a meeting with the Big Boss.

Joe B.'s great expectations have taken an all-over twist. His family is forced to make a series of hard adjustments, and he gets only lame comforts from a string of the worst friends anyone could have. Will he finally track down the cause of his frustrations? Or will he only learn a lesson about what it is to be the boss, and that what is apparent is often only a shadow of a greater ongoing good? "The Job" is a comic tragedy, a modern parable of ancient troubles and truths.

You can download a free sample at Smashwords.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Craig, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply, even if it's automated. Here's an animated excerpt from "The Job."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFX9R8PpAPg


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bump! For regular excerpts from "The Job" and to make a world-wide declaration of devotion to the book, check out our official Facebook fan page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Job-Based-on-a-True-Story/104805546240239?created


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Things that go bump in the night: This thread, depending on what time it is where you live. Here's a nice article about "The Job" from Union University's newspaper, the Cardinal & Cream.
http://www.cardinalandcream.info/2010/10/30/author-recounts-biblical-story-in-present-day-context-reaches-diverse-audiences/


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bumping! Here's a short but nice review of "The Job" at the Midwest Book Review:
http://www.midwestbookreview.com/sbw/nov_10.htm#Fiction


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a link to a Q&A with me at Kathy Habel's review blog, "I Am a Reader, Not a Writer." She's also sponsoring a giveaway of "The Job," so sign up! There is a review on the way that I'll link to here once it's posted.
http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/search/label/Author%20Craig%20Davis


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

No new links for you to "The Job" related news, but here are a couple of other books I've got for sale at the Kindle store:
"Feallengod: The Conflict in the Heavenlies" - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ELAMJK
"Wars of the Aoten" - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZUE


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a nice story about "The Job" from the local paper here. Give it a look!
http://www.jacksonsun.com/article/20101205/LIFESTYLE/12050302/Jacksonian-retells-Job-s-story-with-humor--modern-setting

And while we're at it, there's still time to sign up for Kathy Habel's giveaway of "The Job."
http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2010/11/interview-book-giveaway-author-craig.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Winners of Kathy Habel's giveaway of "The Job": Marie Kacerosky, Joanne Bayles and Cathie Veres. As other giveaways come up, I'll let you all know. Meanwhile, remember to check out our Facebook fan page -- http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Job-Based-on-a-True-Story/104805546240239?created


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a bump of this thread! Remember the animated excerpt of "The Job":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFX9R8PpAPg


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy New Year to everybody! Except the Chinese -- that's later on. In case you haven't noticed, I have a Facebook fan page. Here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Job-Based-on-a-True-Story/104805546240239?created


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a new review of "The Job" at MotherLode, Grace Krispy's book review and photography blog. She has some nice things to say, but did she get it? You'll never know if you don't read it yourself!
http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-job-based-on-true-story-by-craig.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Yet another new review of "The Job," though the reviewer doesn't have much to say. I think she didn't know what to do with it. There's even a chance to win a free copy, so don't hesitate to sign up!
http://tributebooksmama.blogspot.com/2011/01/giveaway-job-by-craig-davis.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Another review in! Mandy Shemery at Literary R&R - http://literaryrr.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-job-by-craig-davis.html. There's a giveaway included, either for paperback or e-reader (Kindle included, of course), so be sure to sign up!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Yet another review, this time from Joanne Bayles' "Figuring out the small stuff": http://figuringoutthesmallstuff.com/2011/01/book-review-the-job-by-craig-davis/.
And, for your convenience, here's the link again at the Kindle store: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK You can of course browse the book, and there are excerpts at the Facebook page linked below.


----------



## DaMichaels (Jan 22, 2011)

Interesting cover.  Is that skyscraper the Hancock building in Boston?


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

DaMichaels said:


> Interesting cover. Is that skyscraper the Hancock building in Boston?


I don't know -- I found the photo on MorgueFile.com. Note the stone cathedral reflected at the bottom -- that might confirm or refute your suspicions.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, no new reviews to direct you to, although I am still waiting on a number of them out there. I am blogging about my publishing and marketing experience, and maybe a couple other issues, so if you're interested, check it out!
http://stcelibartpress.blogspot.com/


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bump! That's all -- still no new reviews, but I've got a lot of copies out there waiting to be read.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bumping again, still waiting for new reviews to come in. I know reading takes a while, but really, guys, pick up the pace! JK

Here's a thread for discussing spiritually themed writing, for those of you who are interested: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,53485.0.html


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Just read your reviews and this book looks wonderful! I look forward to reading it.

(And LOVE the cover BTW - Well done!)


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Devin. I designed the cover myself -- I was a graphic artist at the newspaper here for years and years.
Here's another review, just in from Maeva at Murphy's Library: http://www.murphyslibrary.com/?p=3018
I don't think English is her first language, so if you can read Portuguese, try this link: http://br.murphyslibrary.com/?p=3018


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm doing a book giveaway, three paperback copies -- check out my blog for details!
http://stcelibartpress.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-giveaway.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a new review at New Podler: http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/job-by-craig-davis.html It's thoughtful, but I don't think the reviewer really got the point. It doesn't sound like the humor is really down his alley either. Think Mad Magazine or Marx Brothers.

Don't forget the book giveaway! Winners announced on the Ides of March.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, there you have it. I would be happy to send a free copy of any or all of my books to anyone willing to review them on Amazon, B&N, Smashwords and Goodreads, and even your own blog if you have one. Come on! PM me!


----------



## Jim Lanier (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Craig! Thanks for taking time to leave a msg on my thread. I was starting to think life was all an illusion, full of meaningless bumps, nooks and crannies! 
I'm gonna take a wild guess-- your book has something to do with the book of Job? Clever! I will seek it out on Smashwords!
Good luck to you and thanks again!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Your tag line made me laugh, so I'll have to explore further.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> Your tag line made me laugh, so I'll have to explore further. Good luck with it.


Thanks Bob, that was what I was going for. If you get a chance to look at it, please let me know what you think. You too, Jim!

For those of you on Twitter, and if you're not already aware of this, this Sunday is SampleSunday again. All day, tweet about your book and use the hashtag #samplesunday. Include a link on your tweet to an excerpt of your book (on your blog or Goodreads or some other such place.) Then, as readers check out your work and like it, they'll re-tweet your original message to their followers. It's a great way to make use of Twitter!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Time for a bump. I wish I had something to tell you, but all that's been going on is lots of requests for reviews. They only trickle back in, as you know. So today I offer my facebook page again and my twitter url. Hope to see you there! And on SampleSunday!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Job-Based-on-a-True-Story/104805546240239?created
http://twitter.com/#!/TheJob_ANovel


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, I've got a presence now on Lacy Maran and Kevin Michael's "humor for Kindle" blog, Humor Me. 
http://kindlecomedy.blogspot.com/2011/04/job-craig-lewis.html
Check it out! The funny (sic) thing is, they got my name wrong. But I'm sure they'll fix it. Be sure to visit their blog and follow it!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, well done on getting a podler review, they refused mine. And just popping back to thank you for the word of support to a fellow humour writer. Your book looks fun too.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=45691

cheers

MTM


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

M T McGuire said:


> Hey, well done on getting a podler review
> 
> MTM


Thanks. I got the feeling Podler is really hit and miss with what they choose to review. I'm not sure my reviewer gave the book much thought, either. But any review is a good review.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a feature on "The Job" at IndieBooksBlog, posted Thursday afternoon (U.S. time). Please give them a click and support this blog, which exists only to give exposure to independent authors! http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/job-based-on-true-story-i-mean-this-is.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)" is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads today. Thanks to Paula and all the other cheapskates there! Please visit that website and give them some support. It's a great place to get exposure!
http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/04/17/the-job-based-on-a-true-story-i-mean-this-is-bound-to-have-happened-somewhere/


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Craig said:


> "The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)" is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads today. Thanks to Paula and all the other cheapskates there! Please visit that website and give them some support. It's a great place to get exposure!
> http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/04/17/the-job-based-on-a-true-story-i-mean-this-is-bound-to-have-happened-somewhere/


Congrats! They are great exposure.

Dana


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Congrats! They are great exposure.
> 
> Dana


I did notice a bump in sales today. I hope other authors take advantage of them.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Easter to all! Wish I had something new to offer you, but here's an oldie but a goodie, from Literary R&R:

"I'm amazed that I gathered so much from such a little book ... more than I expected to. I really think it would benefit most, if not all, people to read this book ... just for the enlightenment it'll bring as you're reading."

http://literaryrr.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-job-by-craig-davis.html


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

New review by Jill Potts Jones. Please give her blog a look. http://iambelievinggod.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/the-job-a-modern-day-parable-of-ancient-troubles-and-truth/
And if any of you who have read "The Job" liked it (or really liked it), please go to Amazon and give it four or five stars. I know you guys are out there! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

New review at Simul Iustus et Peccator: "The Job is a fairly quick read and a book that I didn't want to put down." Please give the blog a look.
http://simuliustusetpeccator.com/2011/05/08/review-the-job/


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"New" review at Christian Book Notes -- I just now found it. http://christianbooknotes.com/2011/the-job-by-craig-davis/ "What is more impressive is the deep theological truths underlying this allegorical story."


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day to all you in the U.S. Happy Monday to everyone else. I have a new booklet, a Christian study of the Old Testament book of Esther looking at how the narrative foreshadows the experience of the Church in the world. It's free on Smashwords and 99¢ on Amazon (can't figure out how to make it free there). If it suits your interest, give it a look!
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052TMUY8
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62089


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bump! "The Job is a creative and entertaining read. It will keep your interest through to the end ... What is more impressive is the deep theological truths underlying this allegorical story."

Don't forget the free Esther study too: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62089.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

New review, though she didn't write much: http://www.babsbookbistro.net/blog/2011/06/new-review-the-job-by-craig-davis.html
"I rather liked the modern day easy to understand theme. Makes you understand why GOD allows us to suffer. Great read."
Q&A to follow on the same website.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a new Q&A up at BabsBookBistro, and she's sponsoring a giveaway. Three books, e-book or paperback, to the lucky winners! Don't forget to sign up.
http://tinyurl.com/6gfvtfe


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Jennifer Ryder wins free book! What a deal!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Just a bump. If you want updates of other projects I'm working on, follow me on Twitter! http://twitter.com/#!/TheJob_ANovel


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Still waiting on about a dozen reviews, but they've certainly dried up for the moment, so there's nothing new to report. So this is just a bump!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Just another bump in the night.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

The reviews have really dried up, although I'm still waiting on about a dozen. So this is just a bump.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

You folks in the military, "The Job" is now available free through Operation Ebook Drop - http://www.operationebookdrop.com/ The coupon is good through Sept. 30. Be sure to check out the program!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Watch this space for news about "The Job" and all my other books! Coming soon!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! Just want you to know I've cut the prices to all my books to 99¢. The new price may not be reflected in the Kindle store yet, but it's in place at Smashwords. I've also increased the free sample at Smashwords, so please give it a look! Thanks, and good reading!
http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/TheJob


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello. I'm serializing the first story from my new project, "A Time for Poncey," on Twitter, one tweet at a time. The story is called "You Can't Count What Isn't There," and it is Southern Gothic writing with humor and a spiritual twist. Follow me at http://twitter.com/#!/PonceyStories and search for #Poncey. Thanks, and good reading.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

After a long absence, I'm back to announce that "The Job" is enrolled in the lending program at KDP. For those of you who don't know, which I imagine is none of you, this means Amazon Prime members can borrow "The Job" for their Kindles as if from a public library. If this gains more notice for "The Job," I'll follow suit with my other books. I'll let you know. So go out there and borrow it! It's free!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

The Job is #3 in Christian humor in the Kindle store! Go check it out!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

In response to the incredible popularity last time, The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to Have Happened Somewhere) will be free for Kindle at Amazon, all day again tomorrow (Sunday) PST! Don't miss out! http://tinyurl.com/6lot57o


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Gonna do it again! The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to Have Happened Somewhere) will be free for Kindle at Amazon, all day again tomorrow (Saturday) PST! Don't miss out! Spread the word! Hubba hubba in the chow line! http://tinyurl.com/6lot57o


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"The Job" is doing well in the Kindle Prime program, so I'm adding another of my books, "Feallengod: The Conflict in the Heavenlies." It's a parable of the spiritual struggle that rages on Earth, though we can't see it. Feallengod will be free for your Kindle all weekend long, PST, so please give it a look. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ELAMJK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Another of my books, Wars of the Aoten, an antedeluvian quest adventure with the ultimate surprise ending, will be free until the end of Saturday at Smashwords. This includes the Kindle format, as well as every other ebook format. Check it out!
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26915


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, folks, I'm back! As of right here, right now today, "The Job" Kindle edition will include "You Can't Count What Isn't There," the first chapter of my soon-to-be-released book, "A Time for Poncey." It's Southern Gothic writing based on Ecclesiastes, told with a touch of humor. Check it out! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"Feallengod: The Conflict in the Heavenlies" will be free at the Kindle store today, Thursday and Friday! Help yourself!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ELAMJK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

One reviewer says "Wow ... just wow. ... The ending will haunt you." It's "Wars of the Aoten," free for Kindle today and Friday. Included is a bonus story from the upcoming masterwork "A Time for Poncey - And other Stories out of Skullbone." Don't delay - get your own copy! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZUE


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Got another free promotion going on! "The Job" is free for Kindle today and Friday! Included is an extra story from "A Time for Poncey," due out in September, so go grab a copy!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

"Slaughterhouse 5", "Catch 22", "Candide" and "The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to Have Happened Somewhere)" -- what do these books have in common? They're all among the top 40 satirical works in the Kindle store. Get your copy today! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

BONUS STORY! I've added "You Can't Count What Isn't There" to all my Kindle novels. It's the first story from my Southern Gothic collection "A Time for Poncey - And other Stories out of Skullbone," coming out Sept. 1. Here's your chance to get a sneak peek along with great scriptural fiction!
Feallengod http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ELAMJK
The Job http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK
Wars of the Aoten http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZUE


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

DOUBLE BONUS! Not only have I added "You Can't Count What Isn't There" to all my Kindle novels, but "The Job" is free this Friday at the Kindle Store. You get great scriptural writing seasoned with humor, and the first story from my Southern Gothic collection "A Time for Poncey - And other Stories out of Skullbone," coming out Sept. 1.
Don't forget, free Aug. 24!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041D8XGK


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Tomorrow's the big day for "A Time for Poncey - And other Stories out of Skullbone," a collection of Southern Gothic stories based on the writings of Ecclesiastes. Don't let that bring you down, though, they're humorous as well. It's the pan-inter-galactic release of the new book, available for Kindle only, so charge up those batteries! You should be able to access the link from my Amazon author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004WHAL1K (where you can also find "The Job" and my otherr books). So make sure to write it into your Labor Day weekend schedule!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Free Friday for Kindle - Wars of the Aoten "WOW ... JUST WOW" readers say! Go get your copy today! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZUE


----------

